# Need to Renew US Drivers License



## william james

Hi,
I tried to do some thorough searching before asking a question, but I'm not fining anything that addresses my question.

I currently live in Italy, my mother lives in the US. I visit her and my sister some. I'd like to have the ability to drive there when I go. But...I don't go that often. Maybe once a year if that. And my mom and sister live in two different states.

So, I just got notified that I need to renew my driver's license. Drats! The last time I got a good driver (not driving...) sticker to put on my license.

So. Can I drive on my italian drivers license with my US passport as ID? Should I go through the hell to get the US license anyway, just to keep up appearances? It would require getting a voting reg sent to my mom's and doing an eye-exam here. I could probably swing that.

Thanks,
William


----------



## Bevdeforges

If you're resident in Italy, you can drive in the US when you're visiting there on your Italian license. (It may not even be possible to renew your US license without a bona fide residence in the US.)

The rental car agencies accept foreign licenses all the time for renting a car. So I think you're ok with your Italian license.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

